# Very new to the pepper world and don't know where to start.



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello everybody!

So i am farley new to prepping as i really don't have many preps, or maybe i do and just don't call them preps. lol.

Anyways, with things heating up even further in eastern Europe and with North Korea and the sanctions that were just put on North Korea AND with China condemning thought sanctions i see a possible cold war/ww3 coming on, possibly, in the future. I don't know what else to do to prepare for this possibility while still being on a budget since scares of ww3 and end of times have been coming and going since the start of the media and even before that so in reality this probably won't even happen, but i would like to be prepared anyways. Nuclear strike is something else i would like to be prepared for since i live inside a populated area near tacoma/Seattle and the narrows bridge and Lewis Mccord AFB, there are a lot of potential targets near me and i live in a smaller 2 bedroom apartment. I have a bugout location but it is over the narrows bridge, which i could be across in 5 minutes or so if need be. I also have EMT experience and other medical knowledge.

So my question is, what should i change/buy/do to prepare for this one possibility?

My current preparations are as follows

Living Space: I live on the top floor of a 3 story apartment building that has tallish metal fencing and an electric gate. The Building is on the outskirts of Tacoma and 10 minutes from the Air Force Base and maybe 5 or less minutes from the narrows bridge. The doors are solid and the stairwell is exterior. My bedroom has a view of the whole parking lot and the office, second bedroom, has a view of the gate/driveway and the deck has a view of the gate and i can see a lot of the road that leads up to it so it is a very great viewpoint. I live with my other half and she is a proficient shooter and is very intelligent, she is a nurse. I also have extensive experience with 3gun and room clearing training ect.

Food/Water: We have about 30 gallons of water stored and can fill the 100 gal bathtub up if we have a couple minutes of heads up. We have no food preps other than what is in our fridge/pantry.

Transportation: I drive a newer Corvette, which i am selling for a 4x4 with a lot of storage as i feel this would be better for bugging out. I was thinking a newer suburban or avalanche 4x4. Maybe a 2" lift with some fatty tires on it. The newer suburbans and avalanches i would be looking at have lockers in the rear stock i believe. What are some suggestions for vehicles?


I have a plate carrier with level 3 plates

-Rifles: 
AR15 with a 3x on top. I also have a spare upper for it in a 20" setup with a variable power scope for more of a DMR setup. On the 20" i also have angled iron sights so i can use the irons too.
.308 bolt gun with variable power and bipod. (My lady would be using this one, she is the best shot i have ever seen and i have done a bit of shooting/competing.
two 12a shotguns

Handguns: 
-.357 revolver
-1911
-M&P shield 9mm

Ammo: 
-About 2,500 rounds of 5.56
-500 rounds of .357
-No .45 acp stored, only have 20 rounds of hollow points
-50 rounds of 9mm and 20 hollow points
-100 12 gauge rounds
-60 .308 rounds

Medical:
-Anti nasua
-Muscle relaxants
-Pain killers
-Antibiotics
and some random assorted stuff

I don't believe i have any preps other than this. Please give me any feedback that you may have.

Thank you all!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Welcome to the PF ,,,,,,,,,, from NC ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,looks to me you have a very good start ,,,,,,,,,,,with the medical back ground you both have that's great ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, I would get a older 4x4 " pick up put a camper shell on it ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,and set it up for a BOV,,,,,,,,,,,,, stock up on can meats ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, rice , salt, flour , beans , think about a long camping trip and then you will be set . get your self a BB rifle ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, a .22 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, you have the power now you need the small cal. to hunt small game if needed ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,any questions ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, just ask ............


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Perhaps a watercraft? Nothing fancy, canoe, kayak, perhaps a canoe with a transom for an outboard or trolling motor. Maybe some waterproof containers for whatever foodstuffs you can find on sale and purchase in bulk. Welcome Aboard from 29.7153 N 81.2392 W.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wecome. Start out with an emergency cash fund..which can not be touched under any circumstances short of a real bad old deal. Thousand bucks is ok for po folks. Rich folks could have a lot more than that of course. Work on that and report back.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Prepping is a journey, not a destination.
Water, food, medical supplies and the means to protect them.
Sounds like you are far beyond most.
Do you have an alternative way to get off the 3rd floor?


----------



## XxJACOBxX (Nov 14, 2014)

M118LR said:


> Perhaps a watercraft? Nothing fancy, canoe, kayak, perhaps a canoe with a transom for an outboard or trolling motor. Maybe some waterproof containers for whatever foodstuffs you can find on sale and purchase in bulk. Welcome Aboard from 29.7153 N 81.2392 W.


I think this is a big necessity, considering the bridge. If something happens to that bridge, you cannot access your BOL. Very good item, and highly recommend you get some sort of watercraft.


----------



## XxJACOBxX (Nov 14, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Wecome. Start out with an emergency cash fund..which can not be touched under any circumstances short of a real bad old deal. Thousand bucks is ok for po folks. Rich folks could have a lot more than that of course. Work on that and report back.


Consider getting some previous metals as well. Never know what the currency will convert to. Just a though. Figured I would add this in with the suggestion of emergency cash.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Shelter
Water
Food
Security
Medical

Sounds like you have a pretty good start. I'd immediately focus on more water and some emergency food rations. You might add some .45 acp and 9mm. Trauma kits for wounds etc. 

What year is the 'Vette?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

First off welcome to the group from Southern Arizona. 
Land of Sun, Surf, and Sand. 
Ok, I lied, no surf, unless you count the flash floods
in the washes, but enough sand to fill all the sand bags I’ll ever need!
Grab a stump and sit a spell. I’ll get you a virtual beer.

You're not too bad off. I might suggest a water bob for the tub to keep the water pure.
I'd also go with the .45 ACP. not partial to 9mm.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If you need one of something, buy two. Before long you will have food to last you a while. Slowly you will have what you normally eat to last for a while.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

Ill start a fund for a 10/22 or maybe a cricket and i think ill get the materials for one of those solvent trap things. You know, for trapping solvents


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

I can't believe i didn't think about this!! I feel silly, ill look into a canoe as i don't think anything else would be storable at my apartment.

Thanks!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

Great suggestion, thanks!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

tango said:


> Prepping is a journey, not a destination.
> Water, food, medical supplies and the means to protect them.
> Sounds like you are far beyond most.
> Do you have an alternative way to get off the 3rd floor?


I don't have a way to get off the 3rd floor, that is great to think about in case of a fire or something. Ill look into rope ladders.

Thanks!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Shelter
> Water
> Food
> Security
> ...


I usually buy bulk .45 but since i got out of 3 gun comps i stopped buying so much ammo. I will need to buy another bulk order of .45 and 9mm. The 9mm is my ladies gun.

The vette is a 1999 C5 with 98k miles and a manual. If you are interested PM me and ill send you more info.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

paraquack said:


> First off welcome to the group from Southern Arizona.
> Land of Sun, Surf, and Sand.
> Ok, I lied, no surf, unless you count the flash floods
> in the washes, but enough sand to fill all the sand bags I'll ever need!
> ...


Where could i get a water bob?
The 9mm is a fairly capable round in my experience although i also prefer the .45 acp. The 9mm is my ladies and she is very good at putting quick shots on target with it.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> If you need one of something, buy two. Before long you will have food to last you a while. Slowly you will have what you normally eat to last for a while.


Redundancy I've heard is a good thing in prepping. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Greetings from PA. If you do bug out, Where are you headed? Do you have a location or property picked out? You will need shelter upon arrival. If you do have a cabin or a cache, preposition your supplies as it solves storage issues at your apartment and transporting it.


----------



## Plumbum (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome! Im in a simular situation, I hade guns and ammo and shelter but not much else. I stared in the order Slippy suggested and have started with water, food, medical and a bug out plan. I have also started educating my self as a SHTF situation will requrie a skill set I dont possess.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

We can't develop a plan for you as there are too many factors including logistics. However, you have come to the right place. pull up a chair and listen. You will soon have the info you need to move your confidence level from a newbie state. Of course, you will have to be patient and sort through the BS here. Naturally, some of us are prepared for the most part and tend to "drift" towards root causes and concerns.

And ....... Welcome from NE Texas.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You already started.
Figure out realistically what is the most likely to effect you. Natural disaster, social unrest, utility failures power, water ect.
Then start simple what do we need to get by for a few days then a week then build on that.
I am a realist drop a darn nuke on me I am gone those of you far enough away deal with it. 
World flips upside down due to some magnetic pole shift again I won't be here.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> We can't develop a plan for you as there are too many factors including logistics. However, you have come to the right place. pull up a chair and listen. You will soon have the info you need to move your confidence level from a newbie state. Of course, you will have to be patient and sort through the BS here. Naturally, some of us are prepared for the most part and tend to "drift" towards root causes and concerns.
> 
> And ....... Welcome from NE Texas.


Definition of Root Cause: Oblunder administration

Welcome aboard. You will learn much here. Feel free to use the search feature to look for subjects that interest you.


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I would say that bean, bullets, and bandaids..lol. You need more food, stuff that has a long term shelf life. Waterbobs are pretty easy to find on the internet.

Amazon.com: waterBOB Emergency Drinking Water Storage (100 Gallons): Home Improvement
https://www.waterbob.com/WaterBob/Order.do?forward=order

Also since you live in an or around a city you might think about a bug out plan and getting a bug out bag ready. That way if you have to leave quickly then you have that option. My wife and I started with bug out bags when we lived close to a major city, then started to add food, water and ammo. If you listen to the people here they will steer you in the right direction. Remember this is a marathon, not a sprint (unless you are really rich).


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Welcome, from Texas!

You're already off to a great start. I'll echo what Slippy said. Prioritize your preps for things that will lead to your demise sooner.

First, shelter. If you plan to stay at home, being on the top floor has its advantages and disadvantages. Plan accordingly.
If you plan to bug out, have multiple routs planned to reach your destination, or plan to shelter yourself out in the open.
Cold will kill you faster than anything else on the list.

Second, water. 30 gallons will last the both of you ~15 days. Don't count on having time to fill that tub. If you can think of it, so can your neighbors, and that resource will be drained fast. Gather filtering/sanitizing gear in order to have an option to utilize questionable sources. I personally recommend Sawyer filters, but anything is better than nothing.

Third, food. Water will keep you alive in the short term, but food gives you the energy to get going. Buying an extra can of the thing you normally buy each week is a good way to start. Non-perishables should be priority here. Canned meats, beans, fruits, etc... You need energy and to keep scurvy at bay. After you have a nice canned selection going, you can step up to bulk type storage, if you have the space. Bulk beans and rice are easy to store away, and will keep for 20+ years if properly done.

Being an apartment dweller, your available space may be a limiting factor in water and food storage. Learn new ways to utilize the empty space. There's more than you may think.

Fourth, security. Having all of the above to sustain you doesn't do you any good if you can't defend it. You seem to be quite well off in this respect. The gear and ammo is less important, but your training and skill is invaluable. Keep that up. Extra ammo never hurts. The beginner's goal often seems to be 1K rounds for each caliber you shoot. This is personal preference, of course. You just don't want to be caught without.

Fifth, medical. Aside from a few more supplies, I think I'm safe in saying "Check. Next?"

Here I'll add communication. Your two main reasons for being prepared are possible war, and potential nuke drops within close proximity. You will need to know what is going on, and the easiest way to do that is radio. If you are so inclined, become a Ham operator. At the very least, you will learn a new and valuable skill. If that's not your bag, no problem. A Ham radio is still beneficial to listen to. The Ham network is self-sufficient. Many operators can run completely off the grid, so they can still be up and running during disasters. Having a way to receive whatever information they are delivering will be huge.

If you truly fear possible nuclear attacks, then you need to consider the ramifications of a nuclear device detonating around you, but perhaps not close enough to cause damage. The EMP blast from a nuclear bomb will wreak havoc on unprotected electronics. For this reason, you may want to consider assembling a small Faraday cage to keep your communication equipment in. This can be something as simple as a small metal can, lined and sealed properly. Search here, or with Google, to find easy plans for these easy containers. 

Good luck, and again, welcome!


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> You already started.
> Figure out realistically what is the most likely to effect you. Natural disaster, social unrest, utility failures power, water ect.
> Then start simple what do we need to get by for a few days then a week then build on that.
> I am a realist drop a darn nuke on me I am gone those of you far enough away deal with it.
> World flips upside down due to some magnetic pole shift again I won't be here.


Most likely is probably Mt. Rainer blowing up since it is expected to go off very soon. I have some Israeli military masks for each of my family members for the ash fallout and we don't live in the lahar zone. We may still bug out over the bridge if it is clear for a few days just because i can picture people who are not prepared looting when the semi trucks delivering food get stuck in the incredibly deep and snow like ash. Power outages, we are not to worried about since we really have no control over that in an outage but we have enough food to last about a week. Water we are good for 2 weeks and a day being liberal with water consumption so we could most likely fashion it out to last a little longer.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Welcome, from Texas!
> 
> You're already off to a great start. I'll echo what Slippy said. Prioritize your preps for things that will lead to your demise sooner.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. Ill be adding radio equipment to my list of things to get. Ive heard great things about beefing radios so i think i will be getting some of those. A ham radio would also be great. I think a police radio in my car would also be nice so i could get up to date info on problem areas or problems in general. My one problem that i am seeing with my plan is my vehicle. I could never fit all my preps in my corvette. What vehicles would you suggest? Do you think a newer suburban would be a good idea? I don't know how i feel about pickups since i couldn't access my stuff easily from inside the cab. When i move out of the apartment i could invest into an offload trailer also but i don't have the storage for that at the moment. What is your take on the matter of vehicles?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Newbie, I know the area you are in. Best advise to you....MOVE and do it as soon as you can. you are walking a thin tightrope that is ready to snap. Your biggest threat is not Ranier blowing it's top. Your biggest threat is all the people who will be stuck in what ever SHTF situation that takes us out. It isn't going to matter how much water, food or bullets you have when the millions of people around you start thinking they can't get their doritos and coke from the neighborhood store, they are going to start banging on your door. Do you seriously think you can defend against the masses that are literally surrounding you? This isn't the movies. 
It will start with your neighbors, since they will see you aren't suffering like them. they will try to take from you first. They will ask for a handout and when that doesn't work they will try to take by force. then the neighborhood will find out and they will join in too. 

you say you can cross the bridge in 10 minutes? Don't count on it. everyone else will be thinking the same thing. crossing from both directions, trying to get away. That is if it is still standing. What if "enemy" planes miss the target and take out your bridge? what about earthquake, or tsunami? 
Even if you can get to your BOL will you be cutting your self off from an option to leave there if you had to? you will still be in a highly occupied area with how many people that don't have food?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

99 is "a newer vette"? Lol
Cool car tho.
Welcome


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Newbie said:


> Thanks for your input. Ill be adding radio equipment to my list of things to get. Ive heard great things about beefing radios so i think i will be getting some of those. A ham radio would also be great. I think a police radio in my car would also be nice so i could get up to date info on problem areas or problems in general. My one problem that i am seeing with my plan is my vehicle. I could never fit all my preps in my corvette. What vehicles would you suggest? Do you think a newer suburban would be a good idea? I don't know how i feel about pickups since i couldn't access my stuff easily from inside the cab. When i move out of the apartment i could invest into an offload trailer also but i don't have the storage for that at the moment. What is your take on the matter of vehicles?


Baofeng radios ARE Ham radios. Most *can* also serve as FRS/GMRS radios to be used like walkie-talkies, though this isn't technically legal since the devices are not licensed with the FCC to use those bands on high power. In an emergency, do what you have to do.

For a vehicle, avoid anything new and flashy. Most of us keep a bag in the vehicle with a small assortment of items we would need if we needed to walk home. You don't want your vehicle to be a target for thieves. Aside from that, pick what suits you. Not having to exit the vehicle to reach your gear is indeed a plus.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Water food and tools. A plan to get out if things are bad. Self sufficient never ends. Just get on the water food and more firearms and ammo. You need more than 1 firearm of every caliber you use. Things with moving parts break. 

Make sure your ride has an extra full size tire. Store foods in larger bins that you can load into your truck if you have to run away.


----------



## keepitsimple (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a chiappa little badger. single shot fold up .22 rifle. small light weight and very fun to shoot. I have a cheap red dot reflex sight on it to keep it light and compact. cost is less than $200 with sight. perfect for taking small game and easy for the young ones to use too if need be.


----------



## keepitsimple (Feb 20, 2016)

Newbie said:


> I can't believe i didn't think about this!! I feel silly, ill look into a canoe as i don't think anything else would be storable at my apartment.
> 
> Thanks!


2 words 
inflatable pontoon!


----------



## Farva (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi from Oregon!

Great skillset!

Chow and water for a couple of months is good, I would make sure I had that first. That should cover you for the more mundane disasters.

Second, I would have a stash outside of the prospective disaster area. Getting to it is your problem. But leaving with nothing and nowhere to go makes you a.......just like everyone else.

Cascadia is on the far outside of my preps, and all of it is travel plans and having something somewhere else. That covers the worst outside of the PAW everyone seems to have a hard on for.

Welcome again! Teach us some med stuff!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

ok dude why lift a 4x4? work on food and what is the point of having a go anywere vehicle when you don't have anywere to go to?
#1 get out of the city(or move out) just a piece of vacant land will do it is cheap the farther it is away from utilities the better and the less likely anyone will head that way in a disaster plus you can use it for camping and recreation until you need it for more serious purposes maybe even get a used camper (hard side not a pop up) and drop it out there permanently that way you don't have to register it pay plate and taxes ,insurance or what ever on it take care of it maybe look into getting a con-ex (shipping container) 20 or 40 foot to store supplies in that can handle adverse temperatures. next down size the weapons pic a rifle shotgun and a handgun or two and that's it you don't need a 100 mags just a few 2-3 for a hand gun and 5-12 for a rifle 
get food lots of it. learn how to catch rain water ,learn skills common -like; minor auto repairs, first aid E M T first responder, cpr ect. maybe learn to weld or minor carpentry, learn how to make food plots (for animals this will help if you want a garden out there)
learn to rely on yourself and what you got -supplies get used up or broken learn to make it work 
the biggest mistake I know and hear is someone saying I got all this stuff I am prepared -no your not nothing lasts forever but 2-4 weeks to several years will seem like it.
start small buy or get (barter) what you can as you can -yard sales are a good way to pick up extra stuff on the cheap like tools and old camping gear or even recreation stuff like books and board games.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> Newbie, I know the area you are in. Best advise to you....MOVE and do it as soon as you can. you are walking a thin tightrope that is ready to snap. Your biggest threat is not Ranier blowing it's top. Your biggest threat is all the people who will be stuck in what ever SHTF situation that takes us out. It isn't going to matter how much water, food or bullets you have when the millions of people around you start thinking they can't get their doritos and coke from the neighborhood store, they are going to start banging on your door. Do you seriously think you can defend against the masses that are literally surrounding you? This isn't the movies.
> It will start with your neighbors, since they will see you aren't suffering like them. they will try to take from you first. They will ask for a handout and when that doesn't work they will try to take by force. then the neighborhood will find out and they will join in too.
> 
> you say you can cross the bridge in 10 minutes? Don't count on it. everyone else will be thinking the same thing. crossing from both directions, trying to get away. That is if it is still standing. What if "enemy" planes miss the target and take out your bridge? what about earthquake, or tsunami?
> Even if you can get to your BOL will you be cutting your self off from an option to leave there if you had to? you will still be in a highly occupied area with how many people that don't have food?


We are planning to move to a more rural area after the lease is up. Thanks for the info, those are some good things to think about.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

SGG said:


> 99 is "a newer vette"? Lol
> Cool car tho.
> Welcome


Its newer to me since i am only 5ish years older than it. Its all about perspective


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Baofeng radios ARE Ham radios. Most *can* also serve as FRS/GMRS radios to be used like walkie-talkies, though this isn't technically legal since the devices are not licensed with the FCC to use those bands on high power. In an emergency, do what you have to do.
> 
> For a vehicle, avoid anything new and flashy. Most of us keep a bag in the vehicle with a small assortment of items we would need if we needed to walk home. You don't want your vehicle to be a target for thieves. Aside from that, pick what suits you. Not having to exit the vehicle to reach your gear is indeed a plus.


I have basically no knowledge on radios so thank you for the info, i need to do some reading on them.


----------



## Newbie (Feb 18, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> ok dude why lift a 4x4? work on food and what is the point of having a go anywere vehicle when you don't have anywere to go to?
> #1 get out of the city(or move out) just a piece of vacant land will do it is cheap the farther it is away from utilities the better and the less likely anyone will head that way in a disaster plus you can use it for camping and recreation until you need it for more serious purposes maybe even get a used camper (hard side not a pop up) and drop it out there permanently that way you don't have to register it pay plate and taxes ,insurance or what ever on it take care of it maybe look into getting a con-ex (shipping container) 20 or 40 foot to store supplies in that can handle adverse temperatures. next down size the weapons pic a rifle shotgun and a handgun or two and that's it you don't need a 100 mags just a few 2-3 for a hand gun and 5-12 for a rifle
> get food lots of it. learn how to catch rain water ,learn skills common -like; minor auto repairs, first aid E M T first responder, cpr ect. maybe learn to weld or minor carpentry, learn how to make food plots (for animals this will help if you want a garden out there)
> learn to rely on yourself and what you got -supplies get used up or broken learn to make it work
> ...


The 2008+ suburbans and tahoes that i am looking at are very low to the ground so even going over a curb i would tear my bumper off. They need a lift to be a suitable bug out vehicle. Wow that is a lot of info, thanks!!!


----------



## Blendingin (Feb 13, 2016)

tirednurse said:


> Newbie, I know the area you are in. Best advise to you....MOVE and do it as soon as you can. you are walking a thin tightrope that is ready to snap. Your biggest threat is not Ranier blowing it's top. Your biggest threat is all the people who will be stuck in what ever SHTF situation that takes us out. It isn't going to matter how much water, food or bullets you have when the millions of people around you start thinking they can't get their doritos and coke from the neighborhood store, they are going to start banging on your door. Do you seriously think you can defend against the masses that are literally surrounding you? This isn't the movies.
> It will start with your neighbors, since they will see you aren't suffering like them. they will try to take from you first. They will ask for a handout and when that doesn't work they will try to take by force. then the neighborhood will find out and they will join in too.
> 
> you say you can cross the bridge in 10 minutes? Don't count on it. everyone else will be thinking the same thing. crossing from both directions, trying to get away. That is if it is still standing. What if "enemy" planes miss the target and take out your bridge? what about earthquake, or tsunami?
> Even if you can get to your BOL will you be cutting your self off from an option to leave there if you had to? you will still be in a highly occupied area with how many people that don't have food?


Hell yes! Move out of that city. I can't even bring myself to take a trip to Tacoma or Seattle anymore. To many people, to many cars and not enough ways to get away if you needed to in a hurry. I feel like zombies from the walking dead are hot on my trial when I'm anywhere near a large city.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Blendingin said:


> Hell yes! Move out of that city. I can't even bring myself to take a trip to Tacoma or Seattle anymore. To many people, to many cars and not enough ways to get away if you needed to in a hurry. I feel like zombies from the walking dead are hot on my trial when I'm anywhere near a large city.


People in the cities always remind me of zombies. Can't understand why they can't look up from their phones and see the mess around them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

tirednurse said:


> People in the cities always remind me of zombies. Can't understand why they can't look up from their phones and see the mess around them.


The mess around them is *why* they look at their phones. :chargrined:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Post of the day. ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

One thing I've done is that my local big-box store has Mountain House backpacking meals in their camping department. I usually try to buy one or two when I go shopping. Slowly I've built up probably a month's worth of them for me and my wife. I would also recommend tasting a few of them. I get the fact that in an emergency food is food and one shouldn't be so picky, but why add more stress than one has to? All you have to to is boil some clean water, add it to the bag, wait a few minutes and you've got a hot meal. There are other brands out there too. Little by little it starts to add up.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Heard allot of great long term solutions, but do you have a simple pocket survival tin that will allow you to signal a rescue helo/craft while your sitting on the apartment buildings roof? Some of the greatest plans all come to an end up on the roof!!!! Link: Military Scout Pocket Survival Tin Kit Just one of the smallest items that can make the most difference. JMHO. Add a day night flare to your cache.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

warrior4 said:


> One thing I've done is that my local big-box store has Mountain House backpacking meals in their camping department. I usually try to buy one or two when I go shopping. Slowly I've built up probably a month's worth of them for me and my wife. I would also recommend tasting a few of them. I get the fact that in an emergency food is food and one shouldn't be so picky, but why add more stress than one has to? All you have to to is boil some clean water, add it to the bag, wait a few minutes and you've got a hot meal. There are other brands out there too. Little by little it starts to add up.


I went winter camping a couple weeks ago, took mountain house stroganoff, I was surprised, it was pretty good, I've been buying mountain house in the gallon containers, have enough mouths to feed so no waste, long shelf life.


----------



## Urbanprepper666 (Apr 19, 2015)

welcome!!! sounds like your on the right track already which is more then what most newbies have. you are exp in shooting, have water stored up, have a location to get too. I would work on the food preps enough to hunker down till the mass panic and evacuation ends because that's the worst time to travel, and enough small high calorie items for your trek to your bug out location. bug out bags for the trek should be carefully stocked in full of everything you need for the trek. also stock your bug out location with everything you need but also hide it carefully at the location, burry it, hidden walls or draws just incase people wonder there before you they don't get your stuff stolen.

use your EMT knowledge to have an enhanced medical kid stronger and better stocked then your average prepper also use that knowledge in barter. as far as security you have weapons high power ar and a 308 I would look into something with smaller rounds lighter rounds easier to carry for putting down smaller threats.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Newbie. Welcome. 

One thing no one else has mentioned, that you should have handy, is knowledge and hands on experience in making fire.

Think of your situation. How will you heat water or food? 
If you Bug Out, how will you have heat, (and ^this?)
Many options of making fire to learn about.


----------

